# Steal of the past 10 years?



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Going back to 1993,who would you say was the biggest draft steal from this time?

I would say either Michael Finley (consistent 20 ppg/5 rpg player),selected 21st overall in the 1995 draft.

or 

Ben Wallace,undrafted in 1996.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

Nick Van Exel


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Carlos Boozer


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mike</b>!
> Nick Van Exel


Yea, he was a late second rounder if i remember correctly.

Other Notables:
#45 overall, Antonio Davis 1990
#43 overall, Eric Snow 1995
#44 overall, Malik Rose 1996
#43 overall, Stephen Jackson 1997
#48 overall, Alvin Williams 1997
#49 overall, Pedrag Drobjnak 1997
#32 overall, Rashard Lewis 1998
#41 overall, Cuttino Mobley 1998
#40 overall, Gordan Giricek 1999
#57 overall, Manu Ginobili 1999
#38 overall, Eduardo Najera 2000
#43 overall, Michael Redd 2000
#31 overall, Gilbert Arenas 2001
#38 overall, Mehmet Okur 2001
#35 overall, Carlos Boozer 2002
#53 overall, Rasual Butler 2002


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

"#45 overall, Antonio Davis 1990"

2003 - 10 = 199X?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Hollis Price. He'll be the MVP next year.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

stay with Ginobili at 57th!


----------



## bindawg99 (Jul 19, 2003)

paul pierce he is the best player in nba and was picked 10th


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bindawg99</b>!
> paul pierce he is the best player in nba and was picked 10th


:rotf: :rotf: :rotf:


haha:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bindawg99</b>!
> paul pierce he is the best player in nba and was picked 10th


here here, i agree. Him and Dirk should have gone 1&2 thats why it is such a big crime, they knew how good pierce was gonna be and let him slip, most of those guys in the 2nd round were always destined for the second round, like Jackson couldnt even stay in the L, but now he is a solid player but one year doesnt make you a steal.


Other Notables:
#45 overall, Antonio Davis 1990
#43 overall, Eric Snow 1995
#44 overall, Malik Rose 1996
#43 overall, Stephen Jackson 1997
#48 overall, Alvin Williams 1997
#49 overall, Pedrag Drobjnak 1997
#32 overall, Rashard Lewis 1998
#41 overall, Cuttino Mobley 1998
#40 overall, Gordan Giricek 1999
#57 overall, Manu Ginobili 1999
#38 overall, Eduardo Najera 2000
#43 overall, Michael Redd 2000
#31 overall, Gilbert Arenas 2001
#38 overall, Mehmet Okur 2001
#35 overall, Carlos Boozer 2002
#53 overall, Rasual Butler 2002

most of these guys have only had one good year, and arenas didnt miss the 1st rnd by much along with others. There are some like eric Snow, Mobley, And Davis who have consistently put up numbers, others have had a good year or two. But we are talking about Paul Pierce He is a top ten player in the League and he was Takin 10th in the Draft!!!!!!!! He came out as a Junior so it wasnt like Kobe or Tmac and he was a projected 1-3 pick, and then look at the picks in front of him, and now look how blessed the celtics are. Its a steal, and possibly the biggest Lottery Steal EVER!


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Put any draft pick in the right situation and they excell.:yes:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

How about Kobe at 13(best steal behind bars?!)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Caron and Rasual Butler


best combo steal picks!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kobe at 13 is a steal if you consider Pierce at 10 a steal.
I think Rashard Lewis was a huge steal. He's going to be a star very soon.

Tony Parker was a steal as well. And Manu Ginobilli. The spurs are good at picking late.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Kobe at 13 :yes:


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Amare


----------



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

Kevin Garnett.

Warriors, Clips, Wiz, and Sixers are regretting it now...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe(at 13)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JonMatrix</b>!
> Going back to 1993,who would you say was the biggest draft steal from this time?
> 
> I would say either Michael Finley (consistent 20 ppg/5 rpg player),selected 21st overall in the 1995 draft.
> ...


Brad Miller was also undrafted.

I agree with the others...

Dirk was a 9th pick...
Pierce was a 10th pick...
and how Kobe had dropped to 13th...

-Petey


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

YEah tony parker was a late second round pick and is already considered one of the premeire pg's in the league. Just look at it this way, the spurs had a tuff time deciding if they wanted to go for kidd since they already had parker, who out performed kidd alot during the finals. Thats pretty good for a late second round pick, i say thats the bigest steal that i've ever seen.


----------



## BigBadJack (Jun 24, 2003)

I think it's tough to vote against Ben Wallace. 
All-NBA 2nd Team and 2-time Defensive Player of the Year went undrafted.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

Dan Issel #182 H-O-F
Charlie Scott #106 H-O-F
Calvin Murphy 1st pick of second round H-O-F
Nate Archibald 2nd pick of second round NBA's 50 greatest!


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

You'd probably couldn't put Kobe at #13 as a steal because high school picks weren't exactly in vogue back in the day. Someone of Kobe's caliber comes out in this era of scouting and he's top 5, guaran-damn-teed.

Paul Pierce, Dirk Nowitzki, Rashard Lewis are all steals...


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> Paul Pierce, Dirk Nowitzki, Rashard Lewis are all steals...


Yeah, Rashard Lewis is a potential star, and he wasn't taken until #32 overall. 

I also think Carlos Boozer was a big steal, and of course Ben Wallace...


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> YEah tony parker was a late second round pick and is already considered one of the premeire pg's in the league. Just look at it this way, the spurs had a tuff time deciding if they wanted to go for kidd since they already had parker, who out performed kidd alot during the finals. Thats pretty good for a late second round pick, i say thats the bigest steal that i've ever seen.



Late FIRST Round Pick (#29 overall (2001 draft) )
Right before him was first round steal Jamaal Tinsley
And nobody mentioned
GILBERT ARENAS


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Pistol Pete is the greatest basketball player to ever live.


So True


----------



## shiggins (Jun 22, 2003)

someone did mention gilbert arenas.

too bad it wasnt baseball. How about Piazza for that


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

How can there be all this talk and only once has someone mentioned that BEN WALLACE WASN'T EVEN DRAFTED. And now he is the starting center for the eastern all-stars, the best defensive player in the league, and a second team all-nba player. If a player was undrafted and won the scoring title twice (I'm using this as the offensive equvilent of DPY) you guys would be worshipping them.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

arenas isnt a steal, he will not succeed in washington he is just heavily overpayed. however guys like parker pierce nowitzki tinsley , kobe are steals. manu is a steal also he was the 2nd to last pick in his draft fo cryin out loud. a big stea a while back was nate archibald


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Ben Wallace


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

I hope I'll be able to look back on this and say Maciej Lampe.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigBadJack</b>!
> I think it's tough to vote against Ben Wallace.
> All-NBA 2nd Team and 2-time Defensive Player of the Year went undrafted.


But what's the bigger steal? Washington signing him or Joe Dumars trading Grant Hill for him.

That's the fleaceing of the decade for sure.


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

How come nobody said Zach Randolf, hes going to be an ALL-STAR in one or two years from now. 

and also how come nobody said troy hudson he's one of the top ten PGs in the west.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KIDBLAZE</b>!
> How come nobody said Zach Randolf, hes going to be an ALL-STAR in one or two years from now.
> 
> and also how come nobody said troy hudson he's one of the top ten PGs in the west.


All-Star before Dirk, Webber, Duncan, Brand, Shaq, Ming? The West is packed, all are signed long term. He has a way uphill fight.

Top 10 pg in the west? That is not saying much. That is like saying top 10 out of 14 players.

-Petey


----------



## Jared (Sep 9, 2003)

Ben Wallace isnt a draft steal. He wasn't drafted. It's impossible for him to be considered a draft steal.

Biggest draft steal of the 90's was easily Latrell Sprewell. He was drafted #21 in 1992, and was All-NBA 1st Team and All-NBA Defensive 2nd Team his sophmore season. Incredible.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Marcus Camby No.2


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

Kobe at 13th! Don't hate on him cuz u aint got his skills.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Michael Finley was #21 I believe. Bobby Jackson was a late first-round pick and he played like an all-star when Bibby went out.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

ROFL @ Pierce being the best player. :laugh: 

The fact that T-Mac wasn't #1 makes him a steal by default.


----------



## doug (Jun 6, 2003)

From KFBA.Net:

Second Round Steals 

and

The All-Undrafted Team


----------



## J Pops (Sep 13, 2003)

Biggest steal has to Ginobili at pick 57. Many teams passed on him, but he was able to develop well in Europe. I think he is now the third best player on the spurs.


----------



## Future Serial Killer (Sep 20, 2003)

Ginobilli has accomplished NOTHING in his career. He does not deserve to be mentioned with the rest of the players mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Hollis Price. He'll be the MVP next year.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KIDBLAZE</b>!
> How come nobody said Zach Randolf, hes going to be an ALL-STAR in one or two years from now.
> 
> and also how come nobody said troy hudson he's one of the top ten PGs in the west.


Maybe because Randolph hasn't done **** in the NBA. He's averaged 8 points and 3 rebounds per game for a season Put him in the Hall of fame!! You Blazers fans are hilarious. Thats like saying Donnell Harvey is the biggest steal in the past 10 years, I mean, he averaged 8 points and 5 rebounds last year, he showed huge potential last year. Randolph was taken 19th overall and his best year was last year, 8ppg and 3 rpg, nothing special by any stretch of the imagination for a mid-first rounder. Say what you want about potential he's shown, but its about results, not potential, please realize that Blazer fans. Zach Randolph is not Elton Brand yet, and he's not even close. Wait til he actually does something in the league before putting him in the Hall of Fame for Christ's sake.


----------



## lakerking8 (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> ROFL @ Pierce being the best player. :laugh:
> 
> The fact that T-Mac wasn't #1 makes him a steal by default.


Over Duncan???????


----------



## broham (May 23, 2003)

Best draft stay steal... Gilbert Arenas baby!

Go Gilbert, its your birthday, we're going to party like its your brithday, you know we don't....eh.... also the best free agent signing of 2003, (except for dunan, kidd and o'neal)...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Vernon Maxwell


----------



## ngiannios (Sep 24, 2003)

MJ at #3.

"You don't win a world championship with a guard. And there's Paxson. If Jordan came in, he wouln't have started ahead of Paxson no matter how well he played"

Would you trust the Portland Trail Blazer who said that, to make personnel decisions for your team ?


----------



## double3peat (Aug 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KIDBLAZE</b>!
> How come nobody said Zach Randolf, hes going to be an ALL-STAR in one or two years from now.
> 
> and also how come nobody said troy hudson he's one of the top ten PGs in the west.


Petey beat me to this but yeah, this statement is jusr ridiculous. The day Zach randolph makes the all star team as a 4/5 in the west over: Shaq, Ming, Dirk, Webber, Brand, Duncan, Sheed, Amare(and probably more), will be the day these guys all decide to retire and give awya all their money and go look for god....


Biggest Steal: Kobe Bryant- Top five player in the elague getting drafted 13th, good for LA, sucks for the other 12 teams.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>double3peat</b>!
> 
> Biggest Steal: Kobe Bryant- Top five player in the elague getting drafted 13th, good for LA, sucks for the other 12 teams.


Yeah, I can see where it was really good for LA that Kobe pissed and moaned until he got his way.


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

shawn marion
garnett


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

what about Charlie Scott going to Boston in the 7th round of the 1970 draft?
or Dan Issel going to Detroit in the 8th of that same draft?
also
-Nate Archibald 2nd round


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

This is easy. Kobe at 13 in 96. Without Kobe, Tmac and KG, good highschoolers today would not be picked so high in the draft .
They did indeed break the barrier. That is for sure.


I also think Ginobili at the very end of round 2 a few years back is quite the steal. I love his game.


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

Garnett was drafted before kobe.
Way to make yourself look dumb


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1/2man-1/2incredible</b>!
> Garnett was drafted before kobe.
> Way to make yourself look dumb


He never said that Kobe was first. He said Kobe was a bigger steal. KG went 5th, Kobe 13th. I would say that Kobe was the bigger steal. In no way did he make himself look dumb.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Since when is getting a good player at 5 a steal?

If getting a good player at 5 is a steal, then getting the best player ever at 3 is something else...


----------

